# Every other day vs Every day



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

I am hearing about a LOT of bodybuilders running EOD instead od ED dosages.

I am curious to your thoughts on this subject as I am considering running EOD long term with 2iu

Keep in mind I have my feet firmly implanted in staying healthy and I am not looking to kill myself before 60 (save for the damage I already did to myself when I was younger). I am 47 and staying in Men's Physique. I have run 2iu daily for over a month now, but want to maximize this for long term usage and keeping the cost down some as this shit isn't cheap.

Any and all feedback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2021)

Years ago people would pulse cycle it.. 5 days on, 2 days off, or workout days on, etc

Idk how effective eod dosing would be at only 2iu


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

For GH? I heard it can help stave off insulin sensitivity issues... But at 2iu I don't think you'd have those issues to be concerned about anyway.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

I’d bump up 3iu EOD

2x7 = 14 weekly 
3x3 = 9 weekly 
3x4 = 12 weekly 
Averaging 10.5 weekly 

Even with the 5/2 protocol it’s 10iu a week so it’s eventually the same dosage averaged out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 22, 2021)

Double the dose if you go EOD.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

I am definitely not doubling the dosage, that would defeat the purpose for me. I am not taking it to get huge AF tbh...


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 22, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I am definitely not doubling the dosage, that would defeat the purpose for me. I am not taking it to get huge AF tbh...


If you understood why ppl are taking it EOD you would understand that doubling the dosage is not doubling anything because you are taking the same dosage weekly as you were taking before just in a different timeframe inside that week.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

TBH I am new to HGH (clearly) so I am not sure the best protocol for this. 2iu ED seems to be working well so I should probably stick with that and not overanalyze for no reason


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> TBH I am new to HGH (clearly) so I am not sure the best protocol for this. 2iu ED seems to be working well so I should probably stick with that and not overanalyze for no reason


That's a good dose for recovery.. no one is going to get huge on 2iu ED or 4iu EOD. 

It takes quite a bit to get huge, and typically requires it to be combined with slin if size is the goal.

If 2iu ED is working for you, then just stick with it. You won't get insulin sensitivity issues at that dosage anyway.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

yea I don't want to use it to get huge AF. I have been down that road of doing dumb shit and paid a price for it when I was 41. Heart failure isn't fucking fun. Everything I do now is with the idea of longevity. I know I will get a benefit from 2iu a day, but I am not expecting it to be more that anti-aging, recovery, sleep - which TBH will ALL benefit muscle growth indirectly. Is that 5/2 protocol or 6/1 protocol ideal for this or stick with ED?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> yea I don't want to use it to get huge AF. I have been down that road of doing dumb shit and paid a price for it when I was 41. Heart failure isn't fucking fun. Everything I do now is with the idea of longevity. I know I will get a benefit from 2iu a day, but I am not expecting it to be more that anti-aging, recovery, sleep - which TBH will ALL benefit muscle growth indirectly. Is that 5/2 protocol or 6/1 protocol ideal for this or stick with ED?


Have you experienced improved sleep quality since starting 2iu ED? I typically get sub-par sleep _(always waking up, never deep rem sleep, etc)_... that's what I love the most about GH at that dose. 

Ive considered running 2iu permanently, but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

I have for sure. Sleep is hard for me as my stress levels are a constant redline (owning a gym isn't all fun and games) but the HGH helps a great deal


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

In regards to 5/2 or 6/1. The main reason why people take those splits is more because of cost than anything else.

I have no need to try to save money, so personally I just take my shot every day.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> In regards to 5/2 or 6/1. The main reason why people take those splits is more because of cost than anything else.
> 
> I have no need to try to save money, so personally I just take my shot every day.



Good call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Dec 23, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> dumb shit and paid a price for it when I was 41. Heart failure isn't fucking fun.


What were you doing?

How did this happen?


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 23, 2021)

It really depends on what the substance is .. if enanthate really depends - could be weekly full dose, split dosages EOD.
If you're talking propionate .. heck yeah, ED
I've run ED and EOD, weekly, monthly and 3 monthly. ED is definitely the best method - is a lot more pins and you do get sick of it. Around the same time, smaller dosages, but your levels are stable.
Fortnightly, might be active for 4 or 5 days and the you can feel that it isn't as effective.
Monthly - the dosage is higher, but again you can tell when it has worn off
3 monthly - completely useless, massive dose 1000mg and is effective for maybe 2 weeks, the first 3 days is just so aggressive and after the first 2 weeks it feels like you need another shot.
If you look at Andriol 40mg test capsules - 1 capsule every 4 hours, it is a happy medium .. feels consistent and manageable. If you missed a week between scripts - wow, you know what your missing.
I much prefer ED as the body feels much more stable .. but your seriously need to regulate your dosages accordingly for each substance and MG of the substance. You need to record it.
Otherwise EOD with certain substances at smaller dosages is just as good as ED


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 23, 2021)

well, it was HGH... I know how to do test and you gotta read the thread first, broham!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 23, 2021)

eazy said:


> What were you doing?
> 
> How did this happen?


It was the perfect storm of lifestyle and recklessness. 

The morning after I took a shot of methyltren/liquid Anadrol/TNE my heart felt "off"

I took it before the workout the night before, and my head was fucking pounding horribly. I went home after and took my BP, it was sky fucking high... 

Went to sleep and woke up feeling odd.

I was in Afib and I had no idea because I couldn't feel it, I just felt off.

I was too idiotic to call a doctor and it was a couple of months later with the symptoms because too horrible to ignore.

When I finally called a doctor he said, "go to the ER now"

I went, it was busy, I told them my symptoms, they rushed me back FAST.

My heart rate was over 170 and they said "how did you not feel this?" I didn't.... I didn't feel it race like that for some reason, because it was a flutter and not tachycardia I guess. No idea.

I was admitted into CCU and my ejection fraction was 30%. I was in heart failure.

Seven medications, and a heavy-ass diuretic (100mg Torsemide which made me lose 65 pounds in 5 days - all water). I was scheduled for the ablation, it worked, and I've been Afib free since then.

Hard lesson learned


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I am definitely not doubling the dosage, that would defeat the purpose for me. I am not taking it to get huge AF tbh...


Good, because you'll never do that with GH unless you're taking quadruple that and pinning Insulin with it.

If you're using it for the anti-aging and recovery just pin 2iu/day. You're not going to develop insulin resistance from it, that's bs that has be repeated over and over and it's simply not true. Check your A1C, check your LP-IR score and good luck watching either go up in any amount that matters. It's not going to. If you want to stay on the side of paranoia do the 5 on / 2 off, but run it 7 days a week for months on end and you're still not going to see anything raise in any way that has a negative effect.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 26, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Good, because you'll never do that with GH unless you're taking quadruple that and pinning Insulin with it.
> 
> If you're using it for the anti-aging and recovery just pin 2iu/day. You're not going to develop insulin resistance from it, that's bs that has be repeated over and over and it's simply not true. Check your A1C, check your LP-IR score and good luck watching either go up in any amount that matters. It's not going to. If you want to stay on the side of paranoia do the 5 on / 2 off, but run it 7 days a week for months on end and you're still not going to see anything raise in any way that has a negative effect.



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

I pin my NPP and Primo (fixing to start) M/W/F sms my test e twice per week…..any time I run npp or Primo i pin M/W/F instead of EOD I hate all that pinning and I get good results and I’ve been doing this forever I’m 55 so I’ve had good experiences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 28, 2021)

does anyone read comments? LOL it was about HGH solely


----------

